# BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2



## hbc01

I'm about ready to purchase the Meadow Creek PR 36 and wanted to know if anyone has any experience with the BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 or any of there products.

http://store.thebbqguru.com/weborderentry/DigiQ DX2


----------



## fpnmf

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=+BBQ+Guru+&type=all


----------



## dward51

I've been using a BBQ Guru DigiQ-II (2) for years and love it.  Never had a single issue with it and would highly recommend it.  It's built like a tank.













106_2740a.JPG



__ dward51
__ Dec 5, 2011


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

I have one and had a ember get into the fan and melt it.  they repaired it for $50 after much haggling.  The warranty isnt very good.  Other than that, I love mine and works as advertised.


----------



## ufboostedgator

I have the DigiQ DX2 and love it. My UDS already holds temps great but I use this for every smoke I do. Only complaint is that you will burn up more fuel vs normal.


----------



## jerseydrew

i just ordered one and it should arrive tomorrow for my first overnighter.


----------



## bocaboy

I just ordered mine for my medium BGE and it arrived yesterday. Looks easy enough to program, and the adapter went onto the BGE with no problem. I'm excited about cooking my first meal, which will probably be ribs. Temperature control is always the hard part with a BGE and I'm excited to make long cooks with pork butt and brisket easier to monitor and control.

Any hints from other users is always appreciated!


----------



## jerseydrew

CALIBRATE it!!!!


----------



## bocaboy

Jersey, thanks for the advice. I did my first smoke today and the DX2 was amazing. I'm pretty sure it's correctly calibrated because the dome thermometer in my Big Green Egg, which is calibrated, is only 5 to 10˚ different from the DigiQ.

I gotta say I am blown away at how it controls the temperature over the length of the cook. I did a 5-hour cook today of ribs, and the temp never varied from 225˚. As of now, I am 100% sold on this device as it solves the only problem I've ever had with my BGE.

I also have to say I admire the algorithm in the controller software that senses when the lid is open and shuts the fan off. After the lid is closed, the fan comes back on and gets the temperature stabilized in just a few minutes. Really ingenious. I can't wait to try this with a long cook with brisket or a pork butt. In the past, those were very labor-intensive cooks. I can now envision doing an overnighter and sleeping soundly!

The only negative thing I have to say about the DX2 is that the unit requires electrical power to operate. I live in S. Florida where hurricanes occur, and the last time we had one we were out of power for 2 weeks. It would be a good thing if the unit had the option of battery power when the situation called for it.

BTW, for those who stumble across this discussion, the fan in the bottom picture appears to be bigger than it really is. It's just the angle of the shot. The controller is about the size of a pack of Camels. 













digiq.jpg



__ bocaboy
__ Apr 7, 2013


















fan.jpg



__ bocaboy
__ Apr 7, 2013


----------



## bocaboy

dward51 said:


> I've been using a BBQ Guru DigiQ-II (2) for years and love it.  Never had a single issue with it and would highly recommend it.  It's built like a tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 106_2740a.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ dward51
> __ Dec 5, 2011


Re my post below, I'm a Newbie with the DX2, but I am a total convert. A phenomenal device, especially for a Big Green Egg.


----------



## bocaboy

ufboostedgator said:


> I have the DigiQ DX2 and love it. My UDS already holds temps great but I use this for every smoke I do. Only complaint is that you will burn up more fuel vs normal.


What smoker do you use? I haven't had the issue with fuel that you describe with my Big Green Egg.


----------



## fwismoker

I have their PartyQ... i love it, especially the portability of it being battery powered.  Great products and will always recommend.


----------



## dward51

> Originally Posted by *bocaboy*
> 
> The only negative thing I have to say about the DX2 is that the unit requires electrical power to operate. I live in S. Florida where hurricanes occur, and the last time we had one we were out of power for 2 weeks. It would be a good thing if the unit had the *option of battery power* when the situation called for it.


All you need is a 12v battery and one of the cords they sell as an accessory for $15.  The Guru runs on 12v DC but we normally use one of those wall plugs that converts AC to DC.  They even have a cigarette lighter style cord. The one at the link also includes a jumper so you can use two 6v lantern batteries to run the Guru.

http://store.thebbqguru.com/weborderentry/12 VDC Battery Jumper Cord













12volt-dc-adaptor-cord-tiny.jpg



__ dward51
__ Apr 7, 2013





      













battery-jumper-tiny.jpg



__ dward51
__ Apr 7, 2013






You could also make a cord.  Radio Shack should have the DC plugs and various size terminal clips and may even have a pre-made one that would work.  Just take your AC adapter with you to make sure you get the right plug for the Guru box (and be mindful of polarity as it does matter with DC).


----------



## fwismoker

dward51 said:


> All you need is a 12v battery and one of the cords they sell as an accessory for $15.  The Guru runs on 12v DC but we normally use one of those wall plugs that converts AC to DC.  They even have a cigarette lighter style cord. The one at the link also includes a jumper so you can use two 6v lantern batteries to run the Guru.
> 
> http://store.thebbqguru.com/weborderentry/12 VDC Battery Jumper Cord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12volt-dc-adaptor-cord-tiny.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dward51
> __ Apr 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battery-jumper-tiny.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dward51
> __ Apr 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also make a cord.  Radio Shack should have the DC plugs and various size terminal clips and may even have a pre-made one that would work.  Just take your AC adapter with you to make sure you get the right plug for the Guru box (and be mindful of polarity as it does matter with DC).


Which is why the BBQ Guru (Party Q) is a great backup.  The only thing to keep in mind is that it only has a 5 cfm fan but you could always use a couple of them in a pinch but most of the time they are used for smaller grills like the WSM, BGE or small home made smokers like mine where 5 cfm is fine.


----------



## bocaboy

Thanks. I'll check that option out!


----------



## big roy

Getting ready to install a fan in my fire box any good - best- or better place to put my fan I will be  fabricating a spot for it so I can put it any where wondering about ash getting in cook chamber . Thank you


----------



## ted campbell

I ran into an issue with mine.  I think it was more user error than anything else.  I had it set for 250.  Even though it read 250 the thermometer on my stumps said 280.  I put in an electronic thermometer and it stated 283.  I found I had to close the vent on it by about 50%.  I was shocked the Guru didn't tell me the temp was high and show the actual temp instead of showing it at being at 250 when in reality it was 283.


----------



## kiltedtxn

This is the best thing I have that I can really say, "This improved my smoked meat".

I have a offset smoker. I fill it with a 20 lbs bag of lump oak charcoal and it will go for 12 hours with no issues & 14-16 hours with a handful more lumps.


----------



## bocaboy

Ted, I've had a couple issues with mine as well when using it with a Big Green Egg. After behaving perfectly for months, the fan kept going to stoke the pit when the set temperature had been achieved. I've worked with Customer Service at BBQ Guru (they were very responsive) but after returning the unit twice, they were unable to explain why this behavior happened. The only way to get the DigiQ to behave again was to unplug it and then reattach the power cord. It would then behave as I expected for the remainder of the cook.

Having said that, I wouldn't cook without this thermostat, at least on a BGE. It really makes temperature maintenance so-o much easier, and the results of my cooking have shown it!


----------



## ted campbell

bocaboy said:


> Ted, I've had a couple issues with mine as well when using it with a Big Green Egg. After behaving perfectly for months, the fan kept going to stoke the pit when the set temperature had been achieved. I've worked with Customer Service at BBQ Guru (they were very responsive) but after returning the unit twice, they were unable to explain why this behavior happened. The only way to get the DigiQ to behave again was to unplug it and then reattach the power cord. It would then behave as I expected for the remainder of the cook.
> 
> Having said that, I wouldn't cook without this thermostat, at least on a BGE. It really makes temperature maintenance so-o much easier, and the results of my cooking have shown it!


Thanks for the feedback.  I haven't had any issues lately.  I think the problem was my vent was open all the way.  So even when the smoker was up to temp it was still able to get too much air which obviously increased the temp in the smoker.  I now open the vent up all the way on the fan until it gets to temp and then close the fan vent 1/2 way and adjust from there as needed.  It has been flawless since then.  Basically the DigiQ can get it up to temp but if it goes over temp there is nothing it can do to bring it back down.  I think the issue was user error on my part.


----------



## hbc01

I'm about ready to purchase the Meadow Creek PR 36 and wanted to know if anyone has any experience with the BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 or any of there products.

http://store.thebbqguru.com/weborderentry/DigiQ DX2


----------



## fpnmf

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=+BBQ+Guru+&type=all


----------



## dward51

I've been using a BBQ Guru DigiQ-II (2) for years and love it.  Never had a single issue with it and would highly recommend it.  It's built like a tank.













106_2740a.JPG



__ dward51
__ Dec 5, 2011


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

I have one and had a ember get into the fan and melt it.  they repaired it for $50 after much haggling.  The warranty isnt very good.  Other than that, I love mine and works as advertised.


----------



## ufboostedgator

I have the DigiQ DX2 and love it. My UDS already holds temps great but I use this for every smoke I do. Only complaint is that you will burn up more fuel vs normal.


----------



## jerseydrew

i just ordered one and it should arrive tomorrow for my first overnighter.


----------



## bocaboy

I just ordered mine for my medium BGE and it arrived yesterday. Looks easy enough to program, and the adapter went onto the BGE with no problem. I'm excited about cooking my first meal, which will probably be ribs. Temperature control is always the hard part with a BGE and I'm excited to make long cooks with pork butt and brisket easier to monitor and control.

Any hints from other users is always appreciated!


----------



## jerseydrew

CALIBRATE it!!!!


----------



## bocaboy

Jersey, thanks for the advice. I did my first smoke today and the DX2 was amazing. I'm pretty sure it's correctly calibrated because the dome thermometer in my Big Green Egg, which is calibrated, is only 5 to 10˚ different from the DigiQ.

I gotta say I am blown away at how it controls the temperature over the length of the cook. I did a 5-hour cook today of ribs, and the temp never varied from 225˚. As of now, I am 100% sold on this device as it solves the only problem I've ever had with my BGE.

I also have to say I admire the algorithm in the controller software that senses when the lid is open and shuts the fan off. After the lid is closed, the fan comes back on and gets the temperature stabilized in just a few minutes. Really ingenious. I can't wait to try this with a long cook with brisket or a pork butt. In the past, those were very labor-intensive cooks. I can now envision doing an overnighter and sleeping soundly!

The only negative thing I have to say about the DX2 is that the unit requires electrical power to operate. I live in S. Florida where hurricanes occur, and the last time we had one we were out of power for 2 weeks. It would be a good thing if the unit had the option of battery power when the situation called for it.

BTW, for those who stumble across this discussion, the fan in the bottom picture appears to be bigger than it really is. It's just the angle of the shot. The controller is about the size of a pack of Camels. 













digiq.jpg



__ bocaboy
__ Apr 7, 2013


















fan.jpg



__ bocaboy
__ Apr 7, 2013


----------



## bocaboy

dward51 said:


> I've been using a BBQ Guru DigiQ-II (2) for years and love it.  Never had a single issue with it and would highly recommend it.  It's built like a tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 106_2740a.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ dward51
> __ Dec 5, 2011


Re my post below, I'm a Newbie with the DX2, but I am a total convert. A phenomenal device, especially for a Big Green Egg.


----------



## bocaboy

ufboostedgator said:


> I have the DigiQ DX2 and love it. My UDS already holds temps great but I use this for every smoke I do. Only complaint is that you will burn up more fuel vs normal.


What smoker do you use? I haven't had the issue with fuel that you describe with my Big Green Egg.


----------



## fwismoker

I have their PartyQ... i love it, especially the portability of it being battery powered.  Great products and will always recommend.


----------



## dward51

> Originally Posted by *bocaboy*
> 
> The only negative thing I have to say about the DX2 is that the unit requires electrical power to operate. I live in S. Florida where hurricanes occur, and the last time we had one we were out of power for 2 weeks. It would be a good thing if the unit had the *option of battery power* when the situation called for it.


All you need is a 12v battery and one of the cords they sell as an accessory for $15.  The Guru runs on 12v DC but we normally use one of those wall plugs that converts AC to DC.  They even have a cigarette lighter style cord. The one at the link also includes a jumper so you can use two 6v lantern batteries to run the Guru.

http://store.thebbqguru.com/weborderentry/12 VDC Battery Jumper Cord













12volt-dc-adaptor-cord-tiny.jpg



__ dward51
__ Apr 7, 2013





      













battery-jumper-tiny.jpg



__ dward51
__ Apr 7, 2013






You could also make a cord.  Radio Shack should have the DC plugs and various size terminal clips and may even have a pre-made one that would work.  Just take your AC adapter with you to make sure you get the right plug for the Guru box (and be mindful of polarity as it does matter with DC).


----------



## fwismoker

dward51 said:


> All you need is a 12v battery and one of the cords they sell as an accessory for $15.  The Guru runs on 12v DC but we normally use one of those wall plugs that converts AC to DC.  They even have a cigarette lighter style cord. The one at the link also includes a jumper so you can use two 6v lantern batteries to run the Guru.
> 
> http://store.thebbqguru.com/weborderentry/12 VDC Battery Jumper Cord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12volt-dc-adaptor-cord-tiny.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dward51
> __ Apr 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battery-jumper-tiny.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dward51
> __ Apr 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also make a cord.  Radio Shack should have the DC plugs and various size terminal clips and may even have a pre-made one that would work.  Just take your AC adapter with you to make sure you get the right plug for the Guru box (and be mindful of polarity as it does matter with DC).


Which is why the BBQ Guru (Party Q) is a great backup.  The only thing to keep in mind is that it only has a 5 cfm fan but you could always use a couple of them in a pinch but most of the time they are used for smaller grills like the WSM, BGE or small home made smokers like mine where 5 cfm is fine.


----------



## bocaboy

Thanks. I'll check that option out!


----------



## big roy

Getting ready to install a fan in my fire box any good - best- or better place to put my fan I will be  fabricating a spot for it so I can put it any where wondering about ash getting in cook chamber . Thank you


----------



## ted campbell

I ran into an issue with mine.  I think it was more user error than anything else.  I had it set for 250.  Even though it read 250 the thermometer on my stumps said 280.  I put in an electronic thermometer and it stated 283.  I found I had to close the vent on it by about 50%.  I was shocked the Guru didn't tell me the temp was high and show the actual temp instead of showing it at being at 250 when in reality it was 283.


----------



## kiltedtxn

This is the best thing I have that I can really say, "This improved my smoked meat".

I have a offset smoker. I fill it with a 20 lbs bag of lump oak charcoal and it will go for 12 hours with no issues & 14-16 hours with a handful more lumps.


----------



## bocaboy

Ted, I've had a couple issues with mine as well when using it with a Big Green Egg. After behaving perfectly for months, the fan kept going to stoke the pit when the set temperature had been achieved. I've worked with Customer Service at BBQ Guru (they were very responsive) but after returning the unit twice, they were unable to explain why this behavior happened. The only way to get the DigiQ to behave again was to unplug it and then reattach the power cord. It would then behave as I expected for the remainder of the cook.

Having said that, I wouldn't cook without this thermostat, at least on a BGE. It really makes temperature maintenance so-o much easier, and the results of my cooking have shown it!


----------



## ted campbell

bocaboy said:


> Ted, I've had a couple issues with mine as well when using it with a Big Green Egg. After behaving perfectly for months, the fan kept going to stoke the pit when the set temperature had been achieved. I've worked with Customer Service at BBQ Guru (they were very responsive) but after returning the unit twice, they were unable to explain why this behavior happened. The only way to get the DigiQ to behave again was to unplug it and then reattach the power cord. It would then behave as I expected for the remainder of the cook.
> 
> Having said that, I wouldn't cook without this thermostat, at least on a BGE. It really makes temperature maintenance so-o much easier, and the results of my cooking have shown it!


Thanks for the feedback.  I haven't had any issues lately.  I think the problem was my vent was open all the way.  So even when the smoker was up to temp it was still able to get too much air which obviously increased the temp in the smoker.  I now open the vent up all the way on the fan until it gets to temp and then close the fan vent 1/2 way and adjust from there as needed.  It has been flawless since then.  Basically the DigiQ can get it up to temp but if it goes over temp there is nothing it can do to bring it back down.  I think the issue was user error on my part.


----------

